# Problème démarrage live cd



## LaurentR (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à démarrer un Mac Pro 2006 sur un live CD linux pour faire la mise à jour d'un SSD OCZ Vertex 2. J'ai essayé PCLinuxOS qui ne voit pas le SSD sans un "Suspend to RAM" préalable, lequel semble impossible sur le Mac Pro. J'ai aussi essayé Ubuntu, Fedora et Mandriva. Tous ces live cd commencent par démarrer correctement, puis s'arrêtent sur un écran noir et plus rien. Est-ce un problème lié aux live cd choisis, avec le Mac Pro, ou une manipulation que j'aurais manqué ? (j'ai gravé l'image et redémarré la machine en sélectionnant le cd dans Paramètres système -> Démarrage). Si c'est le live cd, quel autre distribution fonctionnerait ?

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai lu sur le site de ubuntu qu'il y a une configuration particuliere pour le macpro

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macpro


----------



## LaurentR (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai eu la réponse concernant le démarrage du live cd Ubuntu sur le forum officiel :

1) Au menu de boot, après avoir choisi la langue, taper F6, sélectionner "nomodeset" et taper sur Esc.

2) Une ligne de commande Grub apparait. Déplacer le curseur vers la gauche juste avant "quiet splash" et taper "nomodeset xforcevesa", puis Entrée (le tuto dit F10, mais cette commande propose d'éteindre l'ordinateur)

Le Mac Pro devrait démarrer sur Gnome, mais sans la dernière interface, ce qui est suffisant pour la mise à jour du SSD ou pour installer la distribution. De ce que je comprend, le problème est lié au port mini display sur lequel est branché l'écran et qui n'est pas reconnu en utilisant le live cd.


----------

